# Gamo Varmint Hunter Combo



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

After looking at the line of .22 cal. I decided to get the gamo varmint hunter. I know it will have enough power for ***** with the gamo raptors. :sniper:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

when are you getting it?


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

lol christmas :beer:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

im getting the same gun at christmas too


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

i think it will be capable of large ****/ground hog and maybe and i mean maybe grey and red foxes.
My farthest shot here where i live in NY would be maybe 35 nothing further, and will clean head shots and pba pellets it should do the job nicely. :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Just so you know, Gamo doesn't make the PBA Pellets in .22 caliber, only .177....

:sniper:


----------

